# Jazzmaster Auto Chrono Deployment clasp



## michalisg

Hi 
Can anyone of the owners of Jazzmaster auto chrono with deployment clasp can tell me the Reference number of the clasp?

TIA
Michalis


----------



## michalisg

found 3 models, Anyone knows witch one is for the jazzmaster auto chrono? h640000150 - h640000151 - h640000152


----------



## bluedevils

kiwidj will probably have the answer (mine is at home), but translated from a japanese website. I believe the jazzmaster auto chrono is 20mm. I could be wrong

"Item Details (parallel import goods) unused band-width new mounting (buckle side) 20 mm: Model width buckle mounting H640000152 band (buckle side) 18 mm: Model width buckle mounting H640000151 band (buckle side) 16 mm: H640000150 buckle model features , will be selling only the buckle."


----------



## michalisg

I think clasp should be the size of the strap minus 2mm so from your translation i think the right one is the h640000151

Thank you bluedevils :-!


----------



## kiwidj

The deployment clasp on mine is actually the 3 fold-buckle. If you want the push butterfly style one, you need the H640000152.


----------



## bluedevils

Mine has the butteryfly, but I like your trifold deployment, kiwidj. I especially like the word hamilton on it.


----------



## kiwidj

bluedevils said:


> Mine has the butteryfly, but I like your trifold deployment, kiwidj. I especially like the word hamilton on it.


Thanks mate. Yeah, I like that too...










b-)


----------



## bluedevils

I meant 20mm is minus 2mm of the lug width 22mm. So the clasp should be H640000152



michalisg said:


> I think clasp should be the size of the strap minus 2mm so from your translation i think the right one is the h640000151
> 
> Thank you bluedevils :-!


----------



## michalisg

Thank you again bluedevils and kiwidj :-!


----------



## J_Scott

bluedevils said:


> I meant 20mm is minus 2mm of the lug width 22mm. So the clasp should be H640000152


So just to be clear that clasp is THIS one right? I can't STAND the buckle. If I get a proper clasp this will be the perfect watch. Anyone know where to buy these?



















*BTW, I stole those pics from the picture thread here. So thanks to Eric1285 for those.  I just bought the same watch yesterday. I'll upload some pics soon. 

EDIT: I think the Maestro has a slightly wider strap.. so these model numbers may not work for me. 
*


----------



## Mr_Pacman

bluedevils said:


> I meant 20mm is minus 2mm of the lug width 22mm. So the clasp should be H640000152


So, will the H640000152 buckle fit a 22mm strap that tapers down to 20mm?


----------



## Jaymay

H640000152 is what's on my Maestro that tapers down to 20mm.

I'm not fond of this clasp either, and think the tri-fold would be an improvement.


----------



## skoochy

kiwidj said:


> Thanks mate. Yeah, I like that too...


I really like the look of that deployant... but I had to ditch it off my Jazzmaster because the keeper side and the folding direction are not both the same as on a tri-fold bracelet and a tang strap buckle. Meaning the watch has to be worn either "IWC style" with the flap towards you, or with the fold facing the wrong direction. I can't get used to either way...

I know making it work the "right" way would make the whole thing thicker, but the butterfly version seems to work OK!

-s-


----------



## Mr_Pacman

Jaymay said:


> H640000152 is what's on my Maestro that tapers down to 20mm.
> 
> I'm not fond of this clasp either, and think the tri-fold would be an improvement.


I'm not a huge fan of "single fold" deployants, as they don't seem to fit my wrists properly. I much prefer the "double fold" butterfly style, as the clasp ends up centered on my wrist.


----------



## BenL

J_Scott said:


> So just to be clear that clasp is THIS one right? I can't STAND the buckle. If I get a proper clasp this will be the perfect watch. Anyone know where to buy these?


I'd like to know where to buy them, too. :think:


----------



## easirois

BenL said:


> I'd like to know where to buy them, too. :think:


http://www.watchbands.com/ProductInfo.aspx,,productID,,H640000152


----------



## Horatio

kiwidj said:


> Thanks mate. Yeah, I like that too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)


Does anyone know where I can find this style clasp, or the model number?

Thank you,

NEC


----------



## dax774

My wrist unfortunately is too small for the double fold clasps because they dont line up centered. I'm hoping a single fold will better suit me.


----------



## Raza

I didn't even know this was an option! How hard is it to install? Do I need to get a new strap altogether, or can it be added to an existing strap?

Frankly, I've gotten used to the buckle (three of my five watches are Hamiltons with buckles) and I like how the watch lays flat when I set it down for the night (I worry about the movement laying on its side for hours on end), but I'd definitely consider this.


----------



## Horatio

NewEnglandCliff said:


> Does anyone know where I can find this style clasp, or the model number?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> NEC


All of the model numbers quoted here seem to be the butterfly style clasp. Does anyone have any info on the clasp shown here? This is the single fold but has been called other names, as well.


----------



## almaplayera

kiwidj said:


> Thanks mate. Yeah, I like that too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)


i am a little bit confused.

the clasp in this picture is the same clasp that comes with this band, right?:
Brown Leather - 22MM Watch

here's a picture of the clasp that comes with that band:
http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/9315/h6007151003.jpg

according to that page, that band is 22 mm lug width and 18mm width at buckle. now, i don't want that band. but i can't find anyplace to buy that clasp separately. so i need to buy the band to get the clasp, and then buy a band i actually want that will fit the clasp.

it looks like the band in this picture is a deBeer band. but all the 22mm deBeer bands i can find online have a 20mm width at buckle. apparently, i need a band that is 18mm width at buckle, right? so, kiwidj, how did you fit that clasp on that band? your clasp is 18mm, no? can you link me to somewhere that i can buy that exact band?


----------



## almaplayera

i contacted hamilton and they told me the band i linked in my previous post is actually 20mm at the buckle. i notified watchbands.com and they updated their site with the correct info. so, now it all makes sense. i was able to order the deployment clasp from hamilton (the "tri-fold" or whatever, pictured in the kiwidj post quoted in my previous post). the part number, which i'm pretty sure hasn't been posted in this thread, is H640000103.


----------



## kmangino47

The butterfly deployant is nice but for my wrist (7 inch) its just off center and can pinch, however only as i put it on and off. A little adjustment after its on wrist and then good for all day. This was changed out by topper at time of purchase from the original tag buckle at no extra $$$.


----------



## melly

Thats a nice strap in black, looks good on that watch, I am new on here but have recently bought a Jazzmaster, has got the butterfly clasp in brown but i am now tempted to buy one in black..
Got a bargain I think, found this watch on several sites and shops for £860, found one in a local jewellers at half price as an and of stock item so couldnt resist. i love it


----------



## Txemizo

Posted at the end of the thread, apologies.
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/salvatigioielli_it/m.html


----------



## Txemizo

I bought from this seller in Italy a couple of times in the past and the bands are genuine, new and delivered quickly. Good luck!

salvatigioielli it items - Get great deals on Jewellery Watches items on eBay UK!


----------



## nyctony

NewEnglandCliff said:


> Does anyone know where I can find this style clasp, or the model number?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> NEC


 still trying to find that band! i need it!


----------



## dingmah

I recently purchased both of the clasps for my Jazzmaster Maestro Day Date directly from Swatch Group Spare Parts Canada.
The H640000103 (folding clasp) was $18, and the H640000152 (push in clasp) was $30.
To purchase the parts directly from The Swatch Group, just fill out the contact form on the Hamilton website stating that you want to purchase the specific part. The information will be forwarded to your country's Swatch Group Spare Parts, and they will contact you with the stock status & pricing.

Attached are pictures of the clasps with the SKU part numbers. 
Hope it helps any future purchasers!


----------



## gyang333

dingmah said:


> I recently purchased both of the clasps for my Jazzmaster Maestro Day Date directly from Swatch Group Spare Parts Canada.
> The H640000103 (folding clasp) was $18, and the H640000152 (push in clasp) was $30.
> To purchase the parts directly from The Swatch Group, just fill out the contact form on the Hamilton website stating that you want to purchase the specific part. The information will be forwarded to your country's Swatch Group Spare Parts, and they will contact you with the stock status & pricing.
> 
> Attached are pictures of the clasps with the SKU part numbers.
> Hope it helps any future purchasers!
> 
> View attachment 616325
> View attachment 616323


thank you very much! i will save this for future reference when I need a replacement for mine.

i am surprised by how cheap the clasps are... how come brands like omega charge so much more for theirs?


----------



## dingmah

gyang333 said:


> thank you very much! i will save this for future reference when I need a replacement for mine.
> i am surprised by how cheap the clasps are... how come brands like omega charge so much more for theirs?


You're welcome. Had to share with WUS, since I originally got most of the information from here.

The cheap clasp pricing also surprised me as well, because it seems that online watch band stores mark it up by another 50%. 
I also purchased the replacement black croc grained pattern strap with tang buckle (H600327102) from Swatch for $75. Again, much cheaper than other online stores.

As for Omega, they charge more because they can... just like their entire line up.


----------



## Horatio

dingmah said:


> I recently purchased both of the clasps for my Jazzmaster Maestro Day Date directly from Swatch Group Spare Parts Canada.
> The H640000103 (folding clasp) was $18, and the H640000152 (push in clasp) was $30.
> To purchase the parts directly from The Swatch Group, just fill out the contact form on the Hamilton website stating that you want to purchase the specific part. The information will be forwarded to your country's Swatch Group Spare Parts, and they will contact you with the stock status & pricing.
> 
> Attached are pictures of the clasps with the SKU part numbers.
> Hope it helps any future purchasers!
> 
> View attachment 616325
> View attachment 616323


Hey, thanks! I waited 15 mos. for that info. Appreciate it very much.


----------



## Horatio

dingmah said:


> The H640000103 (folding clasp) was $18....
> 
> View attachment 616325


Received mine yesteday, the retail in the US is $21 now. Good deal for this fine clasp. I have both and although the butterfly is pricier I find this one to be easier to use.


----------



## subrosa

BTW, thank you so much for this thread! I didn't realize the prices were so low! Are the ends on these 18mm? I believe they are, but I wanted to be sure. Do you think a thicker strap would fit into them?


----------



## notakennedy

I've started to buy Hirsch and Hadley Roma straps and then attach the buckles I got from Swatch Group directly. The bands are more comfortable than the stock/replacement Hamilton branded model, and buying the parts separately and putting them together myself is cheaper than the actual Hamilton bands.

I want to find the 18mm equivalent of H640000103, but can't seem to figure out the nomenclature/taxonomy system. Swatch Group (over the phone) can't figure it out either. Anybody got one that would share the model number?



gyang333 said:


> thank you very much! i will save this for future reference when I need a replacement for mine.
> 
> i am surprised by how cheap the clasps are... how come brands like omega charge so much more for theirs?


----------



## SouperBuddha

Does anyone know another place to order the clasps? Sadly Swatch Group doesn't have any of them in rose gold


----------



## Cybotron

dingmah said:


> I recently purchased both of the clasps for my Jazzmaster Maestro Day Date directly from Swatch Group Spare Parts Canada.
> The H640000103 (folding clasp) was $18, and the H640000152 (push in clasp) was $30.
> To purchase the parts directly from The Swatch Group, just fill out the contact form on the Hamilton website stating that you want to purchase the specific part. The information will be forwarded to your country's Swatch Group Spare Parts, and they will contact you with the stock status & pricing.
> 
> Attached are pictures of the clasps with the SKU part numbers.
> Hope it helps any future purchasers!
> 
> View attachment 616325
> View attachment 616323


Very cool. I might have to get the Tri-fold one. I have the butterfly clasp and don't like it too much as it kinda digs into the wrist.


----------



## moky

speaking of deployment clasps, does anyone have specs of this thing? (part number, cost, size etc)







it's from Robert A's thread of his Pan Europ
https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/hamilton-pan-europ-everything-i-expected-more-654067.html


----------



## kmangino47

moky said:


> speaking of deployment clasps, does anyone have specs of this thing? (part number, cost, size etc)
> View attachment 638985
> 
> it's from Robert A's thread of his Pan Europ
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/hamilton-pan-europ-everything-i-expected-more-654067.html


Wow what is that. I like a lot. It looks just like the Omega folding clasp. It's all swatch anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Pacman

I've been trying to figure out that clasp for a few days, but there doesn't seem to be a part # on it. I'm heading down to the Hamilton dealer tomorrow to see if there is a number hidden on it somewhere.


----------



## Cybotron

I got an email from Swatch and they quoted me $21.00 for the tri-fold clasp plus shipping.


----------



## napel

moky said:


> speaking of deployment clasps, does anyone have specs of this thing? (part number, cost, size etc)
> View attachment 638985
> 
> it's from Robert A's thread of his Pan Europ
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/hamilton-pan-europ-everything-i-expected-more-654067.html


Looks like the same one on the Spirit of Liberty


----------



## moky

moky said:


> speaking of deployment clasps, does anyone have specs of this thing? (part number, cost, size etc)
> View attachment 638985
> 
> it's from Robert A's thread of his Pan Europ
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/hamilton-pan-europ-everything-i-expected-more-654067.html


Just thought I would follow up with you guys who were interested in this type of clasp, Hamilton/Swatch Canada wrote back to me and gave me this part number: H640000152

They said it will fit any 20mm strap (at the clasp end) and is $30CAD. It can be ordered from any Hamilton dealer or straight through Swatchgroup Canada


----------



## WatchMaco

NewEnglandCliff said:


> Received mine yesteday, the retail in the US is $21 now. Good deal for this fine clasp. I have both and although the butterfly is pricier I find this one to be easier to use.


Where did you order yours from?


----------



## WatchMaco

Cybotron said:


> I got an email from Swatch and they quoted me $21.00 for the tri-fold clasp plus shipping.


Seriously?! They quoted me $36 plus $10 shipping plus it takes 5 to 10 business days to get here. There is one on ebay for $50 and priority delivery.


----------



## markubig

dingmah said:


> I recently purchased both of the clasps for my Jazzmaster Maestro Day Date directly from Swatch Group Spare Parts Canada.
> The H640000103 (folding clasp) was $18, and the H640000152 (push in clasp) was $30.
> To purchase the parts directly from The Swatch Group, just fill out the contact form on the Hamilton website stating that you want to purchase the specific part. The information will be forwarded to your country's Swatch Group Spare Parts, and they will contact you with the stock status & pricing.
> 
> Attached are pictures of the clasps with the SKU part numbers.
> Hope it helps any future purchasers!
> 
> View attachment 616325
> View attachment 616323


Hi, I just recently purchased the Jazzmaster Auto Chrono and I'm also new to watches. Will I be able to use the folding clasp with the strap that came with the watch or do I also have to purchase a new band? and if I have to purchase a new band, is the actual size 22mm at the lugs, which then tapers down to 20mm? I would like leather gator straps in both black and dark brown, so if you have part numbers for those as well, I would greatly appreciate it . . . thank you!


----------



## Mr_Pacman

The H640000152 is actually a different clasp than what comes on the blue dial Pan Europ. I'm still trying to find the right clasp, but it's not easy as there doesn't seem to be a part # on the clasp.



moky said:


> Just thought I would follow up with you guys who were interested in this type of clasp, Hamilton/Swatch Canada wrote back to me and gave me this part number: H640000152
> 
> They said it will fit any 20mm strap (at the clasp end) and is $30CAD. It can be ordered from any Hamilton dealer or straight through Swatchgroup Canada


----------



## Mr_Pacman

Just an update. The correct part # for the Pan Europ clasp is H640.000.368

The cost is $45 from Swatch Canada plus $15 for overnight Fed Ex Delivery.

There is no part # on the clasp itself as it's a limited edition part for the blue dial Pan Europ

Pac


----------



## aksnc30

kiwidj said:


> Thanks mate. Yeah, I like that too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)


anyone know which model debeer strap this is? trying to track 1 down for myself 
TIA
aks


----------



## DreamWeaver1

Anyone know how I could go about getting a deployant clasp from Hamilton for the Khaki King Automatic. It has a 20mm leather band and the buckle is 18mm. I don't know part number. Do I just use the customer contact form off of Hamilton's website?


----------



## cprrckwlf

DreamWeaver1 said:


> Anyone know how I could go about getting a deployant clasp from Hamilton for the Khaki King Automatic. It has a 20mm leather band and the buckle is 18mm. I don't know part number. Do I just use the customer contact form off of Hamilton's website?


Probably need to order through an AD or service center. Or (easier) from watchbands.com.


----------



## DreamWeaver1

I just got off phone with Hamilton. They said the part number is H0000004. Cost would be $25 plus shipping. Couldn't tell me what shipping would be. Went to Watchbands.com and searched part number and they want $35 plus $4 shipping. Stainless Steel Butterfly Clasp

Also considering the RHD deployant clasp double for $44 shipped. Premium deployant clasps in stainless steel

Is one better than the other? The Hamilton one is described as a butterfly clasp and the RHD one is described as a double. What's the difference and which one would be the better one to go with?


----------



## cprrckwlf

DreamWeaver1 said:


> I just got off phone with Hamilton. They said the part number is H0000004. Cost would be $25 plus shipping. Couldn't tell me what shipping would be. Went to Watchbands.com and searched part number and they want $35 plus $4 shipping. Stainless Steel Butterfly Clasp
> 
> Also considering the RHD deployant clasp double for $44 shipped. Premium deployant clasps in stainless steel
> 
> Is one better than the other? The Hamilton one is described as a butterfly clasp and the RHD one is described as a double. What's the difference and which one would be the better one to go with?


No idea, but I would only pay less for a non-OEM, not more. I've always been pleased with the quality of the Hamilton clasps, and personally like having signed buckles.


----------



## tomterrific

I know this is a very old thread, but after doing some digging I realized the single fold clasp pictured at the beginning of the thread (with part number ending in 103) has been discontinued. I think this link might be useful for people comparing buckles: new.hamilton-uni.com/hamiltonMedia/buckles/docs/buckles.pdf


----------



## PhilthyPhil

Sorry for necromancing this thread, but I figured it would be worth the shot to ask here. 

So how exactly did you guys order the parts directly from The Swatch Group? I am looking for the SS bracelet (part #605.327.102) for my Jazzmaster Maestro chrono and thought it would be worth it to try to order directly from Swatch or Hamilton since the prices you guys quoted were incredibly reasonable. 

So do you just call Swatch's corporate office? Do you contact Hamilton's customer service? Do you all own a shop or something? How should I proceed to acquire the part from Swatch or Hamilton directly?

than kyou 

Phil


----------



## cprrckwlf

PhilthyPhil said:


> Sorry for necromancing this thread, but I figured it would be worth the shot to ask here.
> 
> So how exactly did you guys order the parts directly from The Swatch Group? I am looking for the SS bracelet (part #605.327.102) for my Jazzmaster Maestro chrono and thought it would be worth it to try to order directly from Swatch or Hamilton since the prices you guys quoted were incredibly reasonable.
> 
> So do you just call Swatch's corporate office? Do you contact Hamilton's customer service? Do you all own a shop or something? How should I proceed to acquire the part from Swatch or Hamilton directly?
> 
> than kyou
> 
> Phil


Can't answer your question directly, but watchbands has it here http://www.watchbands.com/ProductInfo.aspx,,productid,,H605327102 I've not noticed and real difference between them and the quotes I've seen over time that were direct from swatch/hamilton.


----------



## PhilthyPhil

Thanks cprrckwlf!

I had traced the bracelet on watchbands.com (the one you linked), but was wondering if I could get a better price by having it directly from Swatch/Hamilton. 

So you actually directly answered my (implicit) question :-!

Thank you for the quick answer


----------



## markubig

Hi. I actually sent a request through the Hamilton website and someone replied to me within 1-2 days with the quotes and part #s I was looking for. Hope that helps.



PhilthyPhil said:


> Sorry for necromancing this thread, but I figured it would be worth the shot to ask here.
> 
> So how exactly did you guys order the parts directly from The Swatch Group? I am looking for the SS bracelet (part #605.327.102) for my Jazzmaster Maestro chrono and thought it would be worth it to try to order directly from Swatch or Hamilton since the prices you guys quoted were incredibly reasonable.
> 
> So do you just call Swatch's corporate office? Do you contact Hamilton's customer service? Do you all own a shop or something? How should I proceed to acquire the part from Swatch or Hamilton directly?
> 
> than kyou
> 
> Phil


----------



## PhilthyPhil

markubig said:


> Hi. I actually sent a request through the Hamilton website and someone replied to me within 1-2 days with the quotes and part #s I was looking for. Hope that helps.


Thanks! It sure helps. I'll try to contact them through the customer service on their website then.


----------



## Nordstrom

Just an update...I recently went through Swatch Group USA to replace the bracelet on my Jazzmaster Auto Chrono with the OEM strap and deploy ant (thanks to this thread). They were great to work with. Highly recommended.


----------



## binmath88

moky said:


> speaking of deployment clasps, does anyone have specs of this thing? (part number, cost, size etc)
> View attachment 638985
> 
> it's from Robert A's thread of his Pan Europ
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/hamilton-pan-europ-everything-i-expected-more-654067.html


Got the Face 2 Face model of Hamilton, the clasp looked the same on the outside, but having big time trouble getting to remain closed / locked, its always opening up. Need help! Thank you

Got it resolved, the curvature of one side of the clasp was more, adjusted with hand ,now its ok.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

J_Scott said:


> So just to be clear that clasp is THIS one right? I can't STAND the buckle. If I get a proper clasp this will be the perfect watch. Anyone know where to buy these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BTW, I stole those pics from the picture thread here. So thanks to Eric1285 for those.  I just bought the same watch yesterday. I'll upload some pics soon.
> 
> EDIT: I think the Maestro has a slightly wider strap.. so these model numbers may not work for me.
> *


Does Hamilton sell this watch in 42mm? Or are they all 44-45mm? I love Hammy chronos but they're all HUGE!


----------



## jigelow

Stumbled on this thread and it was a huge help! Been trying to find this clasp or the part number. Ordered it straight from Hamilton. They charged $59 including shipping. A deal if you consider some better quality aftermarkets are in that range for the Omega style. 

I'll post a pic when I get it.


----------



## DreamWeaver1

I ended up going with a RHD Deployant Clasp in brushed metal. I am pleased with the quality and the fast shipping from RHD.


----------



## i3urton

about to pull the trigger on the H640000103 clasp. but any one know which one is the black alligator strap? Did any one purcahsed them together from swatch?

http://new.hamilton-uni.com/hamiltonMedia/buckles/docs/buckles.pdf
this site has all the clasp.


----------

